
Apache 2.4.17 with HTTP/2 support - signaler
https://icing.github.io/mod_h2/howto.html
======
Tepix
That's great news! I look forward to test this. I saw that the Ubuntu apache
ppa at
[https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2](https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2)
already has packages for this version (not tested by me).

What's sad is that this is yet another github page with #777 colored text on
white background. The resulting contrast is too low to read comfortably!

------
skrause
No mention of server push, so I assume it's not supported?

~~~
tootie
How would server push from a web server work?

~~~
pquerna
Other comments are are good starts.

Another method would be to add a headers to the response:

    
    
        Server-Push: /relative/url
    

Then have an output filter pull them out and push them -- but AFAIK the APIs
to do that don't yet exist in mod_h2 to push like that. Adding headers in the
response is nice because it works with any 'backend', and the web server
doesn't have to parse the HTML/css/etc going the through it.

~~~
spankalee
This how it's done in mod_spdy[1] and App Engine[2], with the X-Associated-
Content header.

[1]: [https://code.google.com/p/mod-
spdy/wiki/OptimizingForSpdy#Us...](https://code.google.com/p/mod-
spdy/wiki/OptimizingForSpdy#Using_SPDY_server_push) [2]:
[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/http2push-
gae](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/http2push-gae)

------
vpkaihla
They added a significant new protocol in a minor upgrade. Is that right?

~~~
dspillett
Seems valid: MAJOR.MINOR.PATCH, with the minimum changes being increment
"patch" for backwards compatible bug fixes, "minor" for new/improved
functionality that does not break backwards compatibility, and "major" for any
API/feature change that is not backwards compatible. They could of course
chosen to increment MAJOR instead, but they don't have to in this case.

(I'm assuming they are following "standard" semver rules here)

~~~
skrause
In your example MAJOR.MINOR.PATCH they actually only increased PATCH, Apache
2.4.0 was released in early 2012.

~~~
dspillett
Ah, I was assuming the mention of "minor" in the post I replied to was
referring to minor in the semver sense, without actually checking. My bad.

